

Understanding the Business Aspect of Freelancing - plessthanpt05
http://www.1stwebdesigner.com/design/understanding-business-aspect-of-freelancing/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+1stwebdesigner+(1stwebdesigner)

======
jakejake
Good article - lots of very valid points. Having freelanced for 5 years and
turned that into an actual consulting business with staff on payroll I can
relate to much of the article. When people have asked me how to get started I
usually suggest that they start freelancing once they actually have a client -
preferably one that needs ongoing work. One good way to do that is to quit
your job and negotiate having them retain your services as a freelancer. Many
companies are agreeable to this because they get the same work without having
to pay all of the insurance costs. In return you get a stable client on which
you can build a business.

